# Favorite phone apps to track trails?



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

I started using Equilab, as it will give you a breakdown of the gaits during your ride. Not sure if I like it better than Endomondo, though. But the basic version is free and doesn't seem to drain my battery more than others....


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Haha, I love the image of you blasting off into space at 1600 mph :rofl:


I too alternate between Endomondo and (free) Equilab. If I'm going on what I expect will be a "faster" (for us) ride, I like Equilab to see if I'm trotting/cantering as much as I think I am. If I'm going on a more typical ride, I tend to default to Endomondo. I like being able to see the average pace for each mile of the ride, and I think the map feature gives you a little more detail when you really Zoom in. But I like how Equilab can overlay your gaits on the map. I often find myself wishing they could be merged into one app.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Endomondo tells you your speed in a section just under the map if you sign in on your computer. It is kind of creepy how your computer just knows what you phone just did.


----------



## charrorider (Sep 23, 2012)

I tried the free version of AllTrails and didn't like it too much. My wife uses the paying version and she likes it. I used GeoTracker.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

User to use map my ride, worked well, but then... Didn't. Also had glitches which showed... Not 1600mph but say 100kms & newlines from point to point sometimes. Tried geotracker but for some reason didn't work, can't recall why. But I think diff phones, diff software works differently.

Never heard of equilab & endothingy so will look at those too. Thanks for starting this thread Celeste


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Endomondo seems to have a lot more to it than AllTrails. The 1,600 MPH was on an old phone and the phone probably caused the glitch. 

The MPH seem reasonable. Typical slow walk is 3 MPH. Nice canter is 12 MHP. Hand gallop is about 16 - 17 MPH.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

I have an iPhone and bought the EquiTrak app. If I remember, it was only like $5. Works great to log miles, time, average speed, top speed, etc and also keeps a GPS (if you want) of everywhere you went.


----------



## cbar (Nov 27, 2015)

I tried Equilab and really liked it, but after a while it wouldn't work on my phone and would just keep throwing me an error. So I removed it and have just been using Endomondo. It works OK, although I liked some features of Equi lab more. 

My friend downloaded...I think it is called Avenza maps - to help us not get lost on trail rides. 

That app has been a life saver.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I use Backcountry navigator. It has topgraphical map and shows the water features like rivers.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

You know you can buy a Garmin app to run on your phone don't you?


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

I just downloaded an app called Relive and it records your trail route, miles and time..... it isn't horse specific, though it does have different methods of transportation to pick from (I saw a horseback riding option). I only used it for a bike ride so far.


----------

